# Diffusors with fins?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Just curious what the difference is between standard diffusors (not 2D) with and with out "Fins". I've see some versions where there is no barrier between the different well depths. While others have barriers or "fins" ( usually 1/8" MDF or similar wood) that separate each well. 

I plan to build one of these two design types in the future, and wanted to understand the difference.


Thanks,

John


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The simple answer is "yes", the fins separating the wells ARE necessary for proper function of a Quadratic diffusor.

But rather than try to explain it, I will simply post the definitive source on the subject...


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

So would it be fair to say products without the fins are more along the lines of a scattering device than a true diffusor?

I do plan do use the QRDude program to calculate my diffusor, but I would like to have an understanding of what I'm doing before I build it. I use a MAC, so I'm going to need to buy a PC before hand (bummer)!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't you just borrow a PC to run the program on, or use a library's one? Buying a PC for a one-time use seems to not be cost effective.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

f0zz said:


> So would it be fair to say products without the fins are more along the lines of a scattering device than a true diffusor?
> 
> I do plan do use the QRDude program to calculate my diffusor, but I would like to have an understanding of what I'm doing before I build it. I use a MAC, so I'm going to need to buy a PC before hand (bummer)!


I use VMware fusion all the time, assuming you have a Mac with intel processor. Save money, it used to have 30 day trial.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I will use it for REW and True RTA as well. I'll just buy a used laptop or somthing. Shouldn't be very expensive. And I can probably use it to help some of my local HT friends that are more in the dark than me. LOL

Thanks guys,

John


----------

